# 75860 with 33208



## jtuominen (Nov 23, 2009)

A patient is scheduled for a bivent PPM placement. After performing a venogram to determine LV lead placement, the coronary sinus tributary is determined to be too small, so a dual pacer is inserted instead. Would you code from the coronary sinus venogram in this instance (75860) with the codes for the the dual pacer insert (33208/71090)? Thanks!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,

I think, can code CPT 75860. However, CPT 71090 may be bundled in this case. 

LM


----------

